# *Picture*Torn/Destroyed Neckband,Bottom Band, and Cuffs



## luckky01 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello! It's my first post here and wanted to know if I can get some help/info on this. If you see the picture, the neckband, bottom band, and cuffs have this torn/destroyed look. I was wondering how I can achieve this look or would it be something that I would have to send it over to a wash and dye house? I would appreciate it if anyone can help me out! Thanks!


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15540984582/


R13 Distressed Vintage Sweatshirt at Barneys.com


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

Just make 3/4 inch and 1 inch cuts with a blade knife and then wash and dry it. that's what gives it that distressed look. We do this on jeans for that vintage "used" look. Just make sure it's a sewn cotton knit thread type of garment where you can see the threads crisscrossing in the garment.Does not work on fleece or polyester. hope it helps


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

here's a video showing how
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvI-0o6IF54


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

The sweat shirt at barney's looks like it is made with a terry cloth material so keep that in mind when looking to buy your garments.


----------



## luckky01 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you for the reply! I wanted to do this on a 50%cotton 50%polyester sweatshirt. I actually did try making cuts with a blade knife and washed it afterwards but the threads did not fray and it just looked like very clean cuts. Also the neck,cuff,and bottom has spandex I think...maybe that's why it doesn't really give that effect? Is there any type of chemical I can buy to burn/dissolve? the fabric to get that look?


----------

